# Replacing Arcadia Arc Pod bulbs



## russchilds (20 Jan 2011)

Hi,
I have 2x 11w Arc Pods.  The bulbs are a strange colour and not a lovley clean white. Does anyone know which bulbs I can switch them too and the best price? 
Cheers!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (20 Jan 2011)

i bought 2 new standard ones.... one was crisp white and one was almost pink!!!


----------



## russchilds (20 Jan 2011)

Yeah I think I have the pinkish bulbs.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
I haven't got an Arc pod, but I think they are 11W PL2. You'll be pleased to hear that 865 (6500K) lamps cost about £2 from Lamp Specs: <http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/860-865-Daylight_3>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## russchilds (20 Jan 2011)

Many thanks!!   Thats such a good price!!!


----------

